# My baby Rasputin



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

On Thanksgiving night I was going to give my babies some dinner and noticed that Templeton and Rasputin's food was still full. I looked in the cage and at the bottom I found Rasputin dead. Its been really hard I've had him since March. He was the sweetest rat Ive ever had. He would groom me and he and I loved each other so much. He's in heaven with his brother Loki now. Templeton is as sad as I am. I have 2 more boys I'm introducing to Templeton though. Its amazing how sweet he was because someone had broken his tail before I had him and they came from a neglectful home. He was only a year old and passed away unexpectedly. He was an amazing rat and he will be missed very much.


----------



## MinkyCleoChar (Aug 16, 2013)

Aww, I'm so sorry to hear that  no matter how long rats live, it never seems like enough. It sounds like you have a lot of special memories with him, though - his face looks really darling <3


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you he was the sweetest rat Ive ever had. I am truly sorry that he passed away but I gave him a good life and he was very spoiled after I got him. He will be sorely missed

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Poor baby, at least he had a good life with you after coming from such a rubbish beginning, he was very pretty and sounded like a real sweetheart. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

He was a gorgeous rat in my opinion. Of all my rats I thought he would be the most mistrustful his tail was broken from his previous owner but he was really soo sweet and never bit ever. I miss him horribly

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear of your very sudden loss.


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

I know I'm late, but I'm really sorry. It sounds like he was a great rat. I don't know what I would do without my girls. I don't really know you or Rasputin, but he'll be in my thoughts.

R.I.P. Rasputin


Off topic, is he sitting inside an Oxbow bag?


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

Lol yeah he was he was going to town that night lol. Thank you 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

